

The power and decline of imagination - j_baker
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/07/power-and-decline-of-imagination.html

======
DanielStraight
This is not exactly a novel viewpoint (and, yes, that is somewhat ironic), but
it is presented very well here. I especially liked the admonition to "do
something that no one has ever done before". This is the kind of thing I love
seeing on HN. Thanks for sharing.

------
NathanKP
I am pleasantly surprised to see one of my own articles on here which I did
not submit myself. I'm glad someone liked it enough to submit it.

Thanks HN.

